# Which lights have gained value?



## cheapo (Aug 11, 2005)

Has the old E1 gained any value since being discontinued? kl1 3rd generation?

-David


----------



## matthewdanger (Aug 12, 2005)

The countycomm Ultra-Gs have gaind a few bucks.


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 12, 2005)

TnC "N" cell


Doug


----------



## marcspar (Aug 12, 2005)

CPF edition ARC's

Lights made by tvodrd (especially as he has never sold one as far as I know!)

Katokichi's (sp?)


Marc


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 13, 2005)

I just found my NLS (made by tvodrd) earlier today - I could have sworn it got left behind in a move I made last year.
I consider it to be a flashlight that has increased in value because there are so few of them around.







Another flashlight that has probably increased in value due to its rarity is the Black Widow McLux.
I'm fairly certain it *was* left behind when I moved though, so it is very likely I no longer have it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## Lmtfi (Aug 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*matthewdanger said:*
The countycomm Ultra-Gs have gaind a few bucks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

+1


----------



## flashlight (Aug 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
I just found my NLS (made by tvodrd) earlier today - I could have sworn it got left behind in a move I made last year.
I consider it to be a flashlight that has increased in value because there are so few of them around.






Another flashlight that has probably increased in value due to its rarity is the Black Widow McLux.
I'm fairly certain it *was* left behind when I moved though, so it is very likely I no longer have it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You are SO LUCKY to have found that! They are very very rare from what I understand. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## gorlank (Aug 14, 2005)

Ditto on the N cell and the Ultra G's. Longbow Micras seemed to have disappeared too.

This is fun like speculating on flashlights. Conversely the market for the older Arc AAA's has hit the skids.


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 20, 2005)

Hm, are flashlights a good investion?
Sure there are some which gained value because they are rare, extraordinary bright, very small, beautifully (hand)made or perhaps even all of this.
But what will happen in some years when new technologies will allow smaller and brighter lights in similar nice and well made cases???
For me a light first has a personal value and this will stay forever, especially on such pieces of art:











Jochen


----------



## tvodrd (Aug 20, 2005)

Jochen, I'm still saving those MJ microconverters for you, should you want them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif (Really nice PhotoShop job, or did you get your hands on one? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )

Larry


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 21, 2005)

Larry,

sure I enhanced contrast and color a little bit in Photoshop, but the lights itselfes are real /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I was lucky enough to get my hands on two of them!
And last week I also had the chance to see two of your CR2 lights personally, one in AL and one bronze - wow, are these beautiful - I hope to find one of these for my collection one day too!

Here another view of my lights:






PM sent... Jochen


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 21, 2005)

You need to make a chess set using flashlights so you can play during a power outage.


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmmm..Jochen you're really unbeatable on acquiring rare collection's Flashlight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Two NLS...Waoww.. I am searching for one but never found it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif...But thanks to Tvodr I have a LArry CR2 Light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Very nice Chess picture...
And to return on topic.....I think that all handmade flashlights will gained value in the future..depending on the number made and market demands /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Like you..it's more a sentimental value than a price one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif and if I could keep all my flashlights in my collection I will eat potatoes only at each lunch for that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Here my pieces...if you want to play a chess with me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 21, 2005)

Agreed on the sentimental and collector's as well as "engineering" value. But the lights that gain such a status are more and more rare IMHO as kno-how and technology as well as quantities produced increase these days.





The McLux Golden Dragon made by Don (TiN coating and X3T)





CR2 II by Larry





Blackbird by Jets22

bernie


----------



## ACMarina (Aug 24, 2005)

What's an Ultra-G going for these days??


----------



## Geologist (Aug 24, 2005)

20-25 bucks


----------



## matthewdanger (Aug 25, 2005)

Some Ultra-Gs have gone for 30 in BST. They don't last long in the 20-25$ range.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 25, 2005)

The KI-T light in the newest version, the KI-T-CRystal, has gained in looks, power and value. The Katokichi Ichishiki-Tactical-CRystal lights have a clear anodize and a more powerful converter than the standard KI-T light. Only 20 of the KI-T-CR exist versus 60 of the KI-T and who knows how many hundreds of KI lights. They are rare.

They CRystal lights are built from leftover KI-T bodies that CPF members didn’t buy. The leftovers bodies were brainstormed then converted into exclusive lights. To make the CRystal light different they were made a unique clear anodized coating. To keep the clean look of the bodies the laser engraving has been left off. Because there was no laser engraving they were finished well before the stock KI-T lights were made. To complete the package a new and more powerful converter with hand-selected emitters for extra brightness are in the CRystal lights.

They are not cheap and are at an Ebay near you.


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi TrueBlue,

Thanks for the hint - I just grabbed one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Jochen


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 25, 2005)

Yup, you sure did. You are the first owner of the KI-T-CRystal.

*Edit:*...if you don't count me as the first owner.


----------



## Sigman (Aug 26, 2005)

The ARC series didn't do too bad at all when their production stopped! Now that the AAA is "back" - don't know about the older ones.

I've not seen a 4+ sold in awhile (maybe I missed a recent sale?), but the LS line didn't do too bad either.


----------



## Robocop (Aug 26, 2005)

FrenchyLed what is that small light showing at the 4th from the left in your photo? It looks like a cut down ARC AA or maybe an ARC AA head on a shorter body. Can you give me any details or maybe a link to some information?...very cool lights by the way.


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 26, 2005)

Hehe Robocop, well saw /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
This small "special" Arc AA, was made by JEts22, Lux III, Glow powder, shortened body to receive a CR2.

Maybe it will be for sale in some days /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Robocop (Aug 26, 2005)

Now that is an incredible light and truly one of a kind. Having seen some of the lights that Jets22 has created I am sure it performs as well as it looks. Any idea of the BIN code on that 3watt or even the type of circuit board used? I would be interested to know how much the little CR2 is feeding that lux.....I just can not stop looking at that light...it is beautiful. Ok I realize I am a flashlight dork but flashlight dorks need love too...hehe


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 26, 2005)

From the original Jets22's Thread : 
"It's a new Arc AA that has been gutted.. The body was cut and sectioned at the bottom to retain the split ring attatchment point. The I.D has been bored to except a CR-2 3V cell and the proper length was removed from the main body for the new battery configuration. The head has been bored out and modified to fit Waynes MM+ converter and a very nice TXOJ 3W emitter. ....I set the emitter to give the best beam possible.. I also had to treat the surrounding emitter base with some toxic green glow powder for effect.. Comes in just a hair over 2 inches and packs alot of WOW factor in a small package for sure.. Thought you guys would like a look.."

And original thread here : CR2 ARC AA Mod


----------

